# Fishfly or antlion?



## orionmystery (Jul 22, 2011)

Fishfly or antlion? 











stonefly. Didn't notice the double reflection or I'd have moved the camera lower to include the full reflection.





nursery web spider with wasp prey


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 22, 2011)

LOVE that nursery web spider!

Not sure if I mentioned this or not.   But you should share your spider imagess over at Spider Forums - Spider Identification Guide.  Your pics would be a welcome addition to the forum/database.  Especially considering your locale and exposure to different species.


----------



## behanana (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm not a macro bug guy, but the first one of the nursery web spider with the wasp is great. Nice work.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks AI, behanana.

AI think i posted a few in the spider forums before but didn't always manage to get IDs.


----------

